# silent spinner attachment



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

i was hoping that someone could post a pic of how their silent spinner wheel attached to their cage. i bought the 12" comfort wheel for picasso (omg it's huge, she's really still comfortable in her 9" wheel) and it doesn't fit the bars of her cage right. you're supposed to just insert the t-shaped bar and twist so that it is counter to the bars of the cage and rests there, but i think the bars on my birdcage are too close together/too flimsy and the comfort wheel doesn't stick right. i was hoping that maybe the silent spinner would fit bars better. whatchoo think?

i really want an 11" wheel, think i should get the wodent wheel? with shipping it's only $20... but can you attach it to bars? i don't think so.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

I use the comfort wheel with the stand... you can just zip-tie the stand to the wires that way.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

haha, cheater. i returned the comfort wheel though, and i think i'm going to go with the wodent wheel cuz i like the 11" size. i doubt that picasso will ever need a wheel 12" across, it was so ridiculously large in their cage.

found one for $18 including shipping, so yay, although i did find the comfort wheel for $10 and petsmart would pricematch to that.  whatevah.


----------

